# Metal strength



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking to rebuild a trailer ramp for my SxS and need some suggestions. My current one folded after about 8 times up and down. I'm wondering if I need to flip the angle iron over or use a different material. Would cannel or square tube be stronger on the sides? This still needs to fit under my trailer and be lifted by 1 person. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Tube would work best. I use 1.5" .089 wall. I run cars / trucks up and down it on my trailer. PM me and I can give you some contacts on where to purchase it.
Also if you are going to make a new one. use a couple more rails in the middle going even with the side rails. it would really strengthen it up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tube. Get it at Palmer's metalmart in Lehi.

http://www.metalmart.biz/products/steel-products/steel-rectangular-tube/

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> Tube would work best. I use 1.5" .089 wall. I run cars / trucks up and down it on my trailer. PM me and I can give you some contacts on where to purchase it.
> Also if you are going to make a new one. use a couple more rails in the middle going even with the side rails. it would really strengthen it up.


do you have a picture of yours?

also, are you saying to add 2 or 3 more cross bars and weld them flush with the rectangle tube on the ends?

i rescued this trailer when it was a rust bucket and brought it back to life. the ramp was old and appeared structurally sound except for the bottom rung. i replaced that and thought i would be fine but i guess the angle iron wouldn't take the weight.

thanks to the both of you for the help


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are talking about round tubing you could have a problem if you don't have a tubing notcher where it will fit on the ends and you could get good welds on it. 

I would use square tubing instead of round and add a extra length of square tubing for strength. The angle iron is a good way to go but you really need to cap it with a piece of flat stock or another piece of angle iron where it would make it a piece of channel. 

You could also look at the way that 4 wheeler ramps are made and then decide how you want to do one. Thirty five years ago when I built my first set of ramps I used 1" angle iron with 5/8" rebar as cross pieces. My first trip up them I found out that they were not strong enough so I took a second piece of angle iron and placed it on top of the first. The end results was that the side of the ramps was doubled and it ended up being a channel. I have used these ramps as a bridge along with placing them under a trucks tires to get it unstuck and they keep on ticking, but the two ramps are a little heavy if you try to pick them up together. If I rebuilt them today they would weigh about half as much. I do tend to over engineer things.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just thinking, I know it is dangerous. But how about making two separate strong ramps instead of the one large one? 

That is what my auto hauler trailer has and I have had more weight on those ramps than the trailer will hold, and each one can be picked up by one person.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I meant to say square tubing, sorry. I attached a picture of a tailgate I found online. These are really not that heavy. The center tubes don't need to be as thick. But if you only have so much clearance under your trailer to store the ramp. I would go with 1.25" sq. tube and put 3/4 # 9 expanded metal on top. I just paid 30$ for a 4 x 8 sheet of 3/4 #9 expanded metal and paid 25$ for a 24 ft stick of 1.5 x 1.5 x .065 sq tube. so you shouldn't be into it that much to fix.


----------

